# airlink101 wirlessG driver help



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm running windows 7rc7100 on my spare rig but i can't install the drivers.

getting an error code of 52.

brief explanation:

cannot verify the digital signature for the drivers. recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged.

so help?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 12, 2009)

not sure what i did for my daughter's pc brb
Edit: using Ralink technology driver 3.0.2.0     7/15/09
http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 12, 2009)

whats rainktech?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 12, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> whats rainktech?


 RALINK? THAT'S WHO MAKES THE CHIP FOR AIRLINK 101
and belkin etc... they re the manufacturer


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah there ya go. ew site died on me while dling .exe LOL


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 13, 2009)

So is it working for ya


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 14, 2009)

nope. i couldn't even get the program to start


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2009)

hmm do you no the model# for your G card I can check ANOTHER place for ya


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 14, 2009)

awlh4130


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2009)

I pulled this off another forum let me know if it works out
In case your still trying to get your Airlink AWLH4130 wireless card to work in Windows 7, I found that it works with the D-Link AirPlus DWL-G520 Wireless PCI Adapter(rev.cool.gif driver.

I installed it by clicking update driver in device manager, then clicked Browse Computer for driver software, then clicked Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer, unchecked the Show compatible hardware checkbox, scroll down to Athreos Communications Inc. the driver "D-Link AirPlus DWL-G520 Wireless PCI Adapter(rev.cool.gif" should be about halfway down the list. It is working for my Airlink AWLH4130 on Windows 7 64bit beta.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 14, 2009)

i will give it a shot when i wake up tomorrow jmcslob and get back to you.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> i will give it a shot when i wake up tomorrow jmcslob and get back to you.


ok


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 14, 2009)

error code 10.

restarting my computer now.

why isn't this working!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 15, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> error code 10.
> 
> restarting my computer now.
> 
> why isn't this working!!!!


I'm not sure that is the same card i have in my daughters pc,and it worked with the Ralink driver and W7, do you have another pci slot for it,or have you tried to disable it and delete the driver in device manager, restart and then install it on your own, probably huh


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 16, 2009)

i did what you asked me but i ended up frying to mobo so this is dead for now. jmc thanks for your help i did try that and got nothing but maybe i'll have better luck when the new board arrives


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 16, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> i did what you asked me but i ended up frying to mobo so this is dead for now. jmc thanks for your help i did try that and got nothing but maybe i'll have better luck when the new board arrives


I'm guessing maybe the mobo was going and maybe that was just an error caused by it going


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 16, 2009)

yes no maybe so. i'm sad that i didn't get my build up. now i'm 70 dollars in the gutter and another for stupid people not dedicated to selling.

so as of now its not going so well


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 16, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, what mobo did you have...changing OS's and driver's and moving cards around should never effect your mobo.... unless you zap it.....


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 16, 2009)

asus striker extreme. i never did anything to it. it just died on me.

never unplugged the gpu. when i got my ram thats all i put in. and everything else was left alone


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 16, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> asus striker extreme. i never did anything to it. it just died on me.
> 
> never unplugged the gpu. when i got my ram thats all i put in. and everything else was left alone


oh no!!! that's a really good board......how long have you had it...can you RMA..I hope..


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 16, 2009)

cant rma i think cause board has no serial or any identification. it was a good board.

i posted a picture of the blown capicitatos on the motherboard section.

i was running a pentium d 940 with 4gbs of pi blacks and xfx 8800gtx.

danish says it was my psu but i'm using it right now and been online for at least 10+ hours


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Sep 2, 2009)

bump

i can't get it to work!


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Sep 3, 2009)

works with windows x64 bit guess it doesn't work with windows 7 :/


----------

